# Speed test of my slingbow



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

It warmed up enough to get out side and shoot through my new crono. Here is another example of getting more speed with less draw weight. I am pulling 25 pounds on my tubes. I am getting better speed than Chiefs 30 pound tubes and getting the same speed as Randy with his 40 pound tubes. Thats enough testing and working tomorrow I am going stump shooting.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good information! I am not an archer. How do these velocities compare to those obtained with a regular stick bow?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

great video...thank you 



Charles said:


> Good information! I am not an archer. How do these velocities compare to those obtained with a regular stick bow?
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


This vid gives a direct comparison between a recurve and slingbows with different grades of rubber


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I see that you have a string set-up to enable a mechanical release to be used. I wonder if you have any links on how to tie these? I think I'm going to have to make the transition to these soon. My heaviest slingbow is like Rattlin Randy's format using rubber that I think is just a tad heavier than his heavy duty one in the video.
So far I have always managed by gripping the end of the arrow (between the knock and the fletching) between finger and thumb. This has been getting progressively more difficult as the tubes used got stronger! It has helped to bind a bit of cord where I grip ,and recently I have sought the help of 'gripper gloves' for a bit more friction, but I think I have reached my max here. I could draw against heavier tube but simply cannot grip the arrow hard enough.
So I thought I'd try that cord set-up and try to find a non-mechanical release on the lines of the Turkish archers' thumb release. Again if anyone has links I would be most grateful 

P.S. I wonder if it worth another plea to Owner and Mods for a slingbow section. Interest is growing fast and I think we could make good use of a dedicated section. I know that there is an excellent Archers' Section...and i have always felt welcome there...but somehow it seems inappropriate to include slingbows under such a very specialised section.


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

YES I agree with ruthiexxxx can we have a slingbow section please.

And in reply to ruthies arrow gripping problem having had problems myself I believe I have a solution.

Still in testing but look promising it's cheap and quick to install (roughly 30 seconds per arrow).

Topic will be posted soon I need to take pic's.

:thumbsup:


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

V-alan-tine said:


> YES I agree with ruthiexxxx can we have a slingbow section please.
> 
> And in reply to ruthies arrow gripping problem having had problems myself I believe I have a solution.
> Still in testing but look promising it's cheap and quick to install (roughly 30 seconds per arrow).
> ...


Ooooooh Yes Please for the solution  Mind you, you mention modding the arrow rather than the bow and I was hoping to get away from that and to be able to shoot standard arrows. Are you thinking along the lines of Dave Canterbury's golf tee inserts?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Good job Wingshooter. Shows the advantage of double bands at a reduced pound pull. That is about as fast as have seen a sling-bow shoot. At that speed it gives the poor boy a bow that he can afford. Now to get the states on board. -- Tex


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Charles said:


> Good information! I am not an archer. How do these velocities compare to those obtained with a regular stick bow?
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Charles I have a $600 Bear Grizzly recurve that is 35 pound pull. I got a 5 shot average with the same arrows that was 158 feet per second. 10 pound more pull and only 8 more feet a second. As a side note I have $1.75 worth of rubber on my slingbow.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

ruthiexxxx said:


> I see that you have a string set-up to enable a mechanical release to be used. I wonder if you have any links on how to tie these? I think I'm going to have to make the transition to these soon. My heaviest slingbow is like Rattlin Randy's format using rubber that I think is just a tad heavier than his heavy duty one in the video.
> So far I have always managed by gripping the end of the arrow (between the knock and the fletching) between finger and thumb. This has been getting progressively more difficult as the tubes used got stronger! It has helped to bind a bit of cord where I grip ,and recently I have sought the help of 'gripper gloves' for a bit more friction, but I think I have reached my max here. I could draw against heavier tube but simply cannot grip the arrow hard enough.
> So I thought I'd try that cord set-up and try to find a non-mechanical release on the lines of the Turkish archers' thumb release. Again if anyone has links I would be most grateful
> 
> P.S. I wonder if it worth another plea to Owner and Mods for a slingbow section. Interest is growing fast and I think we could make good use of a dedicated section. I know that there is an excellent Archers' Section...and i have always felt welcome there...but somehow it seems inappropriate to include slingbows under such a very specialised section.


Ruthie I have come up with what I think is the best string setup out there for doubles and singles. I will make a drawing or a video this afternoon. It will allow you to use a thumb ring or any mechanical release.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

P.S. I wonder if it worth another plea to Owner and Mods for a slingbow section. Interest is growing fast and I think we could make good use of a dedicated section. I know that there is an excellent Archers' Section...and i have always felt welcome there...but somehow it seems inappropriate to include slingbows under such a very specialised section.

I would like to see this myself. It takes forever to run through all the combinations to come up with a good shooter.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Good job Wingshooter. Shows the advantage of double bands at a reduced pound pull. That is about as fast as have seen a sling-bow shoot. At that speed it gives the poor boy a bow that he can afford. Now to get the states on board. -- Tex


Thanks Tex, At 19 foot pounds it makes a magnum small game hunter.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Ruthie I have come up with what I think is the best string setup out there for doubles and singles. I will make a drawing or a video this afternoon. It will allow you to use a thumb ring or any mechanical release.
[/quote]

Oh wow...thank you very much! I shall look forward to it 

I might try your tube set-up too. I've got something similar on my starship SS and it's giving blistering speeds.
My rationale for the ultra-heavy tubes on the big slingbow was partially that I often shoot very heavy arrows (4 ounces or so) and thought that would justify the weight of tubing. Also that Rattling Randy seemed to be doing OK with them and thirdly that I expected (given Madison Parker's comments on this tubing) that it would last almost forever. Accordingly I was really surprised to find today that one of those mighty tubes was just about to break...after 100 shots max !!!  Oh dear! Back to the drawing board. However the Plum DubDub on my little survival slingshot is wonderful and a joy to use.

I am so glad of your support for a slingbow section. To use a Yorkshire phrase we slingbowyers are "neither nowt nor summat" and fall very awkwardly between the fields of Slingshots and Archery. There is much to learn from both fields...but so many areas in which neither can help. In addition to all the great advice and help I have had in the general forum I have also been helped by the archers (a kind gentleman explained 'arrow weight' to me, possibly averting a nasty accident!). But the archery section feels like a place dedicated to what people would normally consider archery and discusses esoteric subjects like 'tillering' and the exquisite artesanal skills involved in making a long bow. Somehow it does not seem an appropriate place.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Here are a couple of videos on release aids that should work for a slingbow as well.











Hope these help.

Todd


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Perry makes one of those out of Corian that should work to. My fingers are so bad I need a wrist strap.

http://aplusslingshots.com/arrows---accessories.html

This is the one I use.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cobra-Pro-Caliper-Junior-Release/746030.uts?WTz_l=YMAL%3BIK-414441


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

Please please please can we have a slingbow section.

But from this post onwards I will have to call them catapults or slingpults due to the fact that hunting with a bow is illegal in the UK.

And the fact that they haven't even got a bow built into them :neener:

Yes ruthie it does involve modding the arrow, it does involve a fitting that is permanent, easy to grip and will give a super smooth release.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Easy, guys and gals. I will ask our fearless leader for a slingbow section.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Good information! I am not an archer. How do these velocities compare to those obtained with a regular stick bow?
> ...


Thanks for this, Wingshooter. That certainly puts things into perspective!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Ruthie I have come up with what I think is the best string setup out there for doubles and singles. I will make a drawing or a video this afternoon. It will allow you to use a thumb ring or any mechanical release.

[/quote]

Oh wow...thank you very much! I shall look forward to it 

Here are a couple of pictures that should be easy to figure out. A picture is worth a thousand words in my case a lot more than that.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I just got in from stump shooting. There are a lot of bruised and battered stumps out there today. Man I like shooting this thing. Don't miss because this thing will bury arrows in the grass just like the big boys. I need to get some judo points! I think tomorrow I am driving out to the dry lake bed to shoot for distance. Between my starships my slingbows and now MJ is enticing me to try fletchetes I need longer days.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Interesting, thanks for sharing!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Wingshooter said:


> Ruthie I have come up with what I think is the best string setup out there for doubles and singles. I will make a drawing or a video this afternoon. It will allow you to use a thumb ring or any mechanical release.


Oh wow...thank you very much! I shall look forward to it 
Here are a couple of pictures that should be easy to figure out. A picture is worth a thousand words in my case a lot more than that.
[/quote]

That's brilliant ! Thank you very much....I shall get onto it right away. 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

GrayWolf said:


> Here are a couple of videos on release aids that should work for a slingbow as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah...perfect! That's exactly the one I was looking for. It occurred to me that this might be something I could make for sale too. Still recovering from the cost of posting a full starship abroad (I think they must have given it an aeroplane all to itself!!) I had been wondering about small, easy to post items and these would be perfect! They should look gorgeous in Boxwood (buxus sempervirens) and other very hard, close grained woods and there's enough room for a little decorative engraving. Just what I need. 
Thanks Todd


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

V-alan-tine said:


> Please please please can we have a slingbow section.
> 
> But from this post onwards I will have to call them catapults or slingpults due to the fact that hunting with a bow is illegal in the UK.
> And the fact that they haven't even got a bow built into them :neener:
> ...


That does indeed sound very interesting. I am looking forward to you posting it


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Charles said:


> Easy, guys and gals. I will ask our fearless leader for a slingbow section.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Thank you SO much. That would be wonderful


----------



## Jay-D (Nov 21, 2012)

Wingshooter may i ask what tubes you are using?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Jd Smooth FrankX2 said:


> Wingshooter may i ask what tubes you are using?


The tubes I am using on this one are 1/8" I.D. x 1/16" W x 1/4" O.D. Doubles 6 inches long.

Tex does not sell these any more so I get them from. They are a Kent Elastomer product. Bill Hayes got me on to them.

http://www.latex-tubing.com/index.html


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Aaron has indicated he is in favor of a separate slingbow section. I think it will be under the General section. Hopefully it will appear soon, and I will undertake to move a bunch of the scattered slingbow threads over there.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Charles said:


> Aaron has indicated he is in favor of a separate slingbow section. I think it will be under the General section. Hopefully it will appear soon, and I will undertake to move a bunch of the scattered slingbow threads over there.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


That is great news! Many thanks for your intercession Charles and many thanks to Aaron


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Charles said:


> Aaron has indicated he is in favor of a separate slingbow section. I think it will be under the General section. Hopefully it will appear soon, and I will undertake to move a bunch of the scattered slingbow threads over there.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Thanks Charles now maybe we can get all the Slingbow enthusiasts ia a group so we can benefit from everybodys experiments so we all don't have to reinvent the wheel. Now we should be able to come up with some serious Slingbows.


----------



## Jay-D (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks wingshooter. Ive tried double tex shooter large tubes amber thwy shot really smooth but fearly slow i would say 120-130fps, do you think double 1745 would work?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Jd Smooth FrankX2 said:


> Thanks wingshooter. Ive tried double tex shooter large tubes amber thwy shot really smooth but fearly slow i would say 120-130fps, do you think double 1745 would work?


I have tested the 2050's doubled and got 125.5 average with 23 pound pull. The 1745 would shoot a little slower at the same length but that isn't to say you can't cut them down a little and get more speed. I think we are treading on new ground here trying to find the most effective setup for the super heavy weights like arrows. I know from what I have read and watched on Youtube the super heavy thick tubes are not the answer. We need to do a lot of experimenting with thinner more agile tubing to find the most efficient setup. Ruthie is high on the 5080 tubes so I have some coming to test.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Wingshooter said:


> Jd Smooth FrankX2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks wingshooter. Ive tried double tex shooter large tubes amber thwy shot really smooth but fearly slow i would say 120-130fps, do you think double 1745 would work?
> ...


Interesting that the Badass Slingshots guy was getting virtually 200fps using what looked like TBG as opposed to around 160/170 fps using the superheavy surgical tubing. I'll have to try this. But at the moment my absolute favourite is my survival slingbow with Purple DubDub. It's a joy to shoot and so simple


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

ruthiexxxx said:


> Wingshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jd Smooth FrankX2 said:
> ...


Ruthie what is the size of your purple tubes?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Wingshooter said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> > Wingshooter said:
> ...


Seems to be 11mm outside diameter with about 3mm thick walls


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

I have read somewhere on a forum to do with archery that if you measure your draw weight and add 100 it gives you your approx' fps, I wonder if this works for slingshots too.

Answers on a postcard please to...................

:rolling:


----------



## mallardtone-man (Dec 5, 2017)

ruthiexxxx said:


> Wingshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jd Smooth FrankX2 said:
> ...


Have you shot a deer with this setup? I am interested to know what kind of penetration you are getting out of these bands. From what I have been reading you are looping them at the end to get a tapered effect, is that correct?


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

@mallardtone-man: Sad to say our RuthieXXX slipped the bonds of this earthly existence some time ago.

There is a photo of her setup in this thread. Yes, she had short pseudo-taper loops.


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

Has anyone here ever done a force/draw curve of a slingbow? In the land of archery it isn't just about how fast you can shoot, it is about how efficiently your design stores energy and then transfers that energy into the arrow.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

V-alan-tine said:


> I have read somewhere on a forum to do with archery that if you measure your draw weight and add 100 it gives you your approx' fps, I wonder if this works for slingshots too.
> Answers on a postcard please to...................
> :rolling:


Interesting never heard that before I have seen many 30 40 pound slingbows and usally they are shooting around 130 150 fps
So your formal will give you a General estimate of what you can expect I guess .
Another way to do that is to measure the drop of your arrow at different distances there is a archery chart online that will give you the speed from how much drop you get using the same aim point at different distances


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

STO said:


> Has anyone here ever done a force/draw curve of a slingbow? In the land of archery it isn't just about how fast you can shoot, it is about how efficiently your design stores energy and then transfers that energy into the arrow.


Force/Draw curves for various latex setups have been charted. It doesn't matter what the latex is attached to - slingshot, slingbow or pfs.

Follow the link in this post: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47703-physical-modeling-of-slingshots-for-accurate-speed-predictions/

Here's an example from Bob's paper:









Fascinatiing stuff!


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

KawKan said:


> STO said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone here ever done a force/draw curve of a slingbow? In the land of archery it isn't just about how fast you can shoot, it is about how efficiently your design stores energy and then transfers that energy into the arrow.
> ...


The reverse draw portion is genius. Thank you very much.


----------

